# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Malo ali JAKO Dubrovacko jato

## zanamala

Ovom prigodom zahvaljujem mojim hrabrim rodama Sanji i Tratincici  koje su nesebicno pruzile svu svoju energiju i snagu na raspolaganje  Apelu..

*CURE_ PRAVE STE* *

Tratincice sretan rodjendan u ime  cijele RODINE ekipe*

----------


## dorena

joooooooooojjjjjjj, rodjendan!!!
pridruzujem se cestitkama!  :Laughing:   :wink:

----------


## tratincica

smrc,smrc...ovih dana sam sentimentalna jako...hvala Zanamala - hvala svim mojim rodama jer sto bi ja bez vas (zvuci li Vam kao govor na dodjeli oscara?)

pusa svima

----------


## zrinka

i ja se pridruzujem cestitkama, sretno tartincice   :Smile:  i koristim priliku da kazem jos jedno bravo prvim dubrovackim rodama  :D   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

tratincica, sretan rodendan, a svima vama dolje cestitke na odlicno obavljenom poslu
bravo dubrovnik, bravo dubrovkinje i bravo (joj, trebala bi prva)  SLAVONKA  :wink: 

sljedeci vikend vidimo se na kavi, ovaj put stvarno   :Smile:

----------


## Brunda

Dubrovačke rode, čestitke!
Tratincice, sretan ti rođendan i sretno u dočeku tvoje rode :D

----------


## dijanam

bravo za Dubrovnik- najlipsi grad na svitu 
(nemojte mi samo vi Splicani sad poceti skakati  :D )

----------


## davorka

Bravo, cure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## apricot

Čestitali smo na podforumu "Čestitamo", ali lijepih želja nikada previše!

----------


## -Sanja-

:D Draga Tratinčice, sa zakašnjenjem, ali od srca SRETAN ROĐENDAN :D  :D

----------


## zanamala

sad  mi je palo na pamet...a slavonke ..nigdje nema Osijeka..... sto je sa slavonskim RODAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kad promislim kakav bi se tamo tek stand dao napraviti...na trgu pred namom? na kopiki!!!!! po vrticima !!! ženeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## zanamala

i pitanje magicnim tetama ..moze li netko staviti i koju iz dubrovnika tu na otvoreni (mozda onu sa gradonacelnicom bez glave  :Razz: PPPP)

----------


## klia

SRETAN ROĐENDAN TRATINČICEEE!!!!!
I još puno uspješnih Rodinih akcija ti želim!!!! :wink:

----------


## zrinka



----------


## bebeto

Drage rode, evo ja tek danas saznala za akciju i bas mi je zao sto nisam znala prije jer bi vam se od srca pridruzila. Za buduce akcije nadam se da cu znat na vrijeme. Pozdrav sa Lapada !

----------


## mamaja

> sad  mi je palo na pamet...a slavonke ..nigdje nema Osijeka..... sto je sa slavonskim RODAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> kad promislim kakav bi se tamo tek stand dao napraviti...na trgu pred namom? na kopiki!!!!! po vrticima !!! ženeeeeeeeeeee


Da ne bi ispalo da ne radimo ništa, imat ćemo platneno-pelenašku akciju 4.6., štand ispred Supera (trg nam je raskopan).
A to je početak, kad se zalaufamo nema nam kraja... 8)

----------


## zanamala

:D  :D  :D  :D 

skidam kapu slavonkama....(nadam se da neko casti kofijem na b. ladji iduce godine u ljeto???)

----------


## abonjeko

Ja sam jedna buduca mlada mama...iz Dubrovnika...naravno :D 
Voljela bih znati hoce li uskoro biti organizirana kakva rasprodaja rabljene djecije robice? :? 
Treba mi opreme, a Zagreb je daleko!!!!  :Rolling Eyes:  

Pozdrav.....

----------


## anchie76

Na zadnjoj rasprodaji je bilo angazirano oko 70 volontera.    Mislim da ti ova brojka dosta govori o tome koliko je to trenutno izvodivo u Dubrovniku   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

anchie, zaboravila si reći da se svaka Rasprodaja priprema barem mjesec dana, a da se na primopredaji radi jedan dan od 9 - 20, a drugi dan od 9 - 24. I onda na sam dan... od 7 - 18.

I još da treba desetak velikih štendera, dvadesetak velikih stolova, barem 4 blagajne, barem 10000 splintanih kartončića...
A ljudski resursi su neizbrojivi!

dođe mi da i ja odustanem   :Laughing:

----------


## sunac

Zanamala evo zakazujemo kofi u Cervantesu poslije 25.7.! Dovući ćemo za uši još jednu dubrovačku Slavonku (seku) pa osnovat  ispostavu!  Pozdrav iz Slavonije!

----------


## zanamala

sunac...mene nema u Du do 01.08. (zločesto odmaram obiteljski guzu na Baliju -ako i njega vulkan u međuvremenu ne potopi   :Crying or Very sad:  )

vrlo rado bih sudjelovala u rasprodaji,dapace,od radnje koju sam imala ostala mi je tona robe za djecu od 1. mjeseca do 10 godina zivota,sto ljetne,sto zimske....

zato žene....dajte mi javite...kada  za kako cemo lako,vjerujem da cemo se znati organizirati...a prostor sam snimila neki dan ..iza hotela Petka (staro kino) u Gružu....raspitam se ja za cifru najma za jedan dan ili jedan vikend? 

abonjeko hajde mi se javi...ili tu ili na pvt...ako ti sto treba da te nafilujem  :Smile: )))))

----------


## abonjeko

abonjeko hajde mi se javi...ili tu ili na pvt...ako ti sto treba da te nafilujem  :Smile: )))))[/quote]

Hvala zanamala  :Rolling Eyes:  
Sve sam vise-manje do sada nabavila. Ako bude jos nesto potrebno, javim ti se...

----------


## jaginamamica

dubrovacke rode!
nisam ni znala da postojite!!  :D 

u svakom slucaju u svemu sto mogu zelim pomoci!

hvala

----------


## sunac

Cure, tražim neku Rodu... Tamo, Mlini, Srebreno, točnije Brašina; sticajem okolnosti bit ćemo tamo smješteni kad dođemo na ljetovanje, pa da me uputi malo što se tiče plaža i sl. A i da s nekim imamo na kofi   ponekad dok smo dolje...  8) Roda Slavonka  :Heart:

----------


## Arijana

Sunac, a kad dolazite?

----------


## Mukica

> vrlo rado bih sudjelovala u rasprodaji,dapace,od radnje koju sam imala ostala mi je tona robe za djecu od 1. mjeseca do 10 godina zivota,sto ljetne,sto zimske....
> 
> zato žene....dajte mi javite...kada  za kako cemo lako,vjerujem da cemo se znati organizirati...a prostor sam snimila neki dan ..iza hotela Petka (staro kino) u Gružu....raspitam se ja za cifru najma za jedan dan ili jedan vikend?



nekuzim
jel mislis okupit cure, pa da kao podruznica organizirate Rodinu rasprodaju u Dbk ili mislis na neku u svom angazmanu, da nema veze s rodom, a da ti cure s foruma pomognu?

----------


## sunac

Naša Roda slijeće 25.7. oko podne!  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

vidim da se ovaj topik cita:
moze li me neka dubrovkinja spasit?
obecala sam kupiti dva dubrovacka koji su izasli u zadnju subotu. mislila sam da imam vremena sve do danas, poslala veceras mm na trg da ih kupi i on se vraca sa - sutrasnjim  :/ 
jako mi je vazno da dodjem do njih. ako imate dubrovacki vjesnik od 15.7. pliz cuvajte ga deset dana, castim kapucinom.

----------


## enci

mislim da imam. javit cu ti popodne.

----------


## Lavica80

Pa nisam znala da Vas Rodica imam tako blizu. Ja sam na Pelješcu. I kako čekam drugu bebu svaki mjesec dana sam u Dubrovniku. Idući pregled mi je 11.08..
*Zanamala* mene bi zanimalo nešto od robice! Javim ti se na PP.
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## -Sanja-

:D Tako sam happy, ja htjela dić topic da se organiziramo na vrijeme za štand za dojenje kad ovdje aktivno i još se množimo 
Dakle, kad se vrati naša jet seterica kojoj je ušlo u naviku zbrisat na Bali (zeleni-ljubomorni-smajlić-na-braniču-dubrovačkog-turizma) obavezno okupljanje radi druženja i zabave, te planiranja akcije početkom listopada.
Kikići obavezni!!!!!!
Patrik je i dalje kikić ma koliko narasto u međuvremenu  :Wink:  

Rasprodaja je moguća, ali ja sam svjesna da je za to potreban izvanredan trud, a ja se stvarno ne mogu staviti na raspolaganje za vrijeme sezone. Evo i sad sam na poslu, a praznik je+subota.
Mogli bismo se dogovoriti za najesen, a iskusne mešetarice će nas uputiti  :Wink:  
Ja sam ZA.

----------


## apricot

-Sanja-, evo, iskusna "mešetarica" ti kaže da ti treba barem 40 volontera koji će dva dana raditi od 9 do 20 i na dan rasprodaje od 7 - 18 (ako bi rasprodaja trajala od 9 - 13, kao u Zagrebu)
Dalje ti treba:
- prostor dovoljno velik za primopredaju i skladištenje stvari, kao i samu rasprodaju;
- nekoliko lap-topa za blagajne i blagajnice (software bismo vam mi dale);
- desetak čvrstih velikih štendera;
- nekoliko tisuća vješalica; 
- pedesetak kutija za razvrstavanje i pakiranje robe;
- stolovi za stvari koje ne idu na vješalice;
- ako bi išlo pod Rodinim imenom, onda i nekolicina ljudi koji bi mogli davati informacije o Rodi
...

a, već me glava zaboljela, a tek sada dolaze one sitne stvari tipa ispisani kartončići i splinte, pištolji za splinte, produžni kabeli, koverte za šifre, digitroni, selotejpi, natpisi, formulari za auto-sjedalice...

-Sanja-, netko bi svakako trebao odraditi jednu zagrebačku da bi iole stekao dojam kako to izgleda (mi smo imali Ančicu koja je "šprancu" donijela iz Kanade)...

----------


## Arijana

Apricot, stvarno znaš motivirat ... :D 

Pa, Dubrovnik ima 20 puta manje stanovnika.

----------


## apricot

I 20 puta manje Roda   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

*dubrovkinje, ocemo na kapucin?*

----------


## Lavica80

Joj, ja bi rado, ali u Dubrovnik dolazim samo na preglede. Dolazim sad 11.08., ali dok odradim vježbice s sinom i pođem na pregled, mogla bi jedino na cappuccin u holu bolnice!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Tako je to kad sam daleko, pa je svaki dolazak u Dubrovnik toliko natrpan obavezama da je to za poludit! :/

----------


## ivarica

ajmo 
1) ovaj tjedan ili sljedeci
2) ujutro ili popodne
3) radni dan ili vikend

ja cu se prilagodit
a najvise mi odgovara stari grad, iako, mogla bi i u uvalu lapad ili na babin kuk, nismo se makli odavde

mozete me dobiti na rodin mob
091 586 3717 
 :Kiss:  

sve ste dobrodosle

----------


## -Sanja-

Ja sam isto za.
Bilo bi lijepo se okupiti.
Obzirom da se ja ne mogu pomaknuti bez auta, kupim koga je potrebno.
Posebno bi me veselilo ako bi bilo moguće da se nađemo s dječicom. Znam da bi nam produktivnost bila 0 jer je meni kafa+kikić=SF, ali sam tako malo s njim da kad god nisam na poslu vodim Nikija sa sobom.
Meni odgovara iza 17.

----------


## ivarica

ok.
onda popodne.
tratincica, cokolada, arijana?

----------


## ivarica

zanamala jos na baliju?
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
jezik do poda

----------


## čokolada

Čokolada, ovdje! Zavirim na net tek tu i tamo, i tek sad vidim da se kuha kavica. Može, rado! Ja sam na Pločama, paše mi bilo kad ako je u gradu jer nemamo auto, ali imamo plastične sandale za kišu   :Razz:  ).
Ana nikako da nauči sjedat na kavama, nego trči za golubovima, stvarno ne znam što ću s njom   :Grin:  
Koji dan?

----------


## -Sanja-

Nek netko reče dan...
Može li ponedjeljak u 19.00 u Gradu?
Čini mi se da je većini tako odgovara.
Ako ja budem morala voziti rado ću pokupiti nekog.

----------


## -Sanja-

ovo je naravno ako se zanamala vratila jer bi bilo totalno nefer ne pričekati je    :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

> ok.
> onda popodne.
> tratincica, cokolada, arijana?



enci, tebe sam ocekivala neki dan   :Smile:  ali uletila vam neka febra?
sunac, tko jos?

----------


## čokolada

Nama paše, 19.00 Grad, ponedjeljak   :Smile:  
Mikrolokacija?

----------


## enci

imali smo febru jedan dan, ponedjeljak u 19:00 u gradu nam odgovara, i mi smo na plocama, veselimo se kavici

----------


## ivarica

kod zvonika

----------


## -Sanja-

Znači, danas je sastanak.
Meni je danas zadnji dan za registrirati auto   :Embarassed:  idem odmah poslije posla, pa se nadam da ću stići. Ako budem kasnila, javit ću Ivarici na mob.
ja dovodim Nikija, naravno  :Heart:

----------


## Asimon

Ajme, nisam bila u tu, baš mi je žao što sam vas propustila upoznat! Planirate li kakvu novu kavu/druženje/šetnju/kupanje? Primate li i mene?

----------


## -Sanja-

:D naravno.

Uskoro će biti nova kava jer ćemo organizirati štand 07.10. povodom tjedna dojenja. Veselim se druženju!

----------


## Mukica

kak je bilo na kavi?
kolko vas je bilo?

----------


## -Sanja-

:Laughing:  Kundurice!

Na kavi je bilo tako da sam ja prvi put u životu iskusila onaj grozni feeling kad izgubiš dijete iz vida. Ali roda swat team specijalke su pročešljale područje i mali bjegunac je hitno priveden u gnijezdo.

Bilo mi je jako lijepo. Kavi su prisustvovale matrone Maja i Ivarica te pobožne sljedbenice Enci, Čokolada s pojačanjem svoje slatkice Anči te ja i Niki (bjegunac iz prethodnog odlomka).
Zaista nam je bilo lijepo i mi u Gradu bismo trebale odrediti neki dan u tjednu ili mjesecu za ovakvo ugodno druženje. I korisno naravno.
Sad još da se javi naša Slavonka s Balija i krećemo u akciju.

Btw. gdje se vi nalazite u Zagrebu, samo po kavama ili i doma. Mislim prije nego ste dobile prostorije.

----------


## apricot

Mi jednom mjesečno imamo službeni sastanak i sastajemo se u Rodi, u Savskoj.
Kada otvorimo Gnijezdo, bit ćemo tamo.
Ali, dosta nas se prilično zbližilo tako da se družimo po dječjim rođendanima, organiziramo neki roštilj...

Cure iz podružnica se pogotovo druže i privatno jer ih je malo pa su stvarno orjentirane jedna na drugu: Slavonke se jedan vikend kod Ivančice, drugi kod Janoccke u Vinkovcima, treći opet u Osijeku kod mamaje...

Pronađite ili nekoga tko ima dovoljno veliki stan/kuću ili neko javno child-friendly mjesto.

----------


## emily

> Kavi su prisustvovale matrone Maja i Ivarica


 :D  8)

----------


## zrinka

-sanja-
nalazimo se nekad kod jedne , nekad kod druge doma....
nema nas puno, sve se znamo pa nam je tako najlakse jer kad smo vani, trcimo za djecom i tesko smo sve istovremeno za stolom

bas mi je drago sto su se i juzne rode pojavile  :Smile:

----------


## -Sanja-

Super. Moj stan je baby friendly tako da se u Dbk možemo družiti kod mene  :D  (i mačke su baby friendly)
Tako možemo organizirati "bebinjak" umjesto "babinjak". 8)

----------


## apricot

Sanja, bravo za inicijativu!
Već polako možete početi razmišljati o izgledu štanda za Tjedan dojenja.
Dio materijala će vam stići iz Zagreba (brošure, majice), a za nešto ćete se pobrinuti same.
Baš mi je drago da Dubrovnik opet kreće u akciju!
 :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Sva podrška dubrovačkim rodama.   :Smile:

----------


## tratincica

eh, stalno vidim na rodi a nisam vidjela ovo...vjerovatno je ivarica posla u zagreb...kako je bilo na sastanku i ko se sve pojavio?
ako je tko za sastanak opet - rado

----------


## tratincica

ups danas mi ide...nisam vidila stanicu 2 pa zanemarite pitanje kako i tko je bio

----------


## -Sanja-

Tratincica, bas smo blesave jer nismo razmijenile mobitele, pa te nisam mogla zvati. Šaljem ti svog u pm. -ova rečenica je genijalna, mislim private message.
Organizirat ćemo štand za tjedan dojenja 07.10. 
Već sam gledala, ima dosta cura iz Dbk na forumu, pa ću im poslat pm.
Očekujemo tvoju pomoć kao iskusne štanderice  8) 

Super avatar  :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

tratincice, i meni je zao  :Sad: 
pliz javljajte nam promjene mailova i telefona

----------


## tratincica

ivarice, OT ovaj tvoj mali leptiric....cija je to pjesmica i ima li negdje cijela...tako mi je slatka a i muz je nesto slicno pjevusio malom ali ne znamo tekst..

sto se tice sastanka....nadam se onda iducem ljetu vec   :Smile:   a mozda te put nanese i prije na jug...

----------


## ivarica

ovo je cijela pjesma   :Smile:  
prijatelji distonavanja i sperploce

----------

